# Oh no...thats not the PA Mic



## Hockey (Feb 4, 2009)

I won't get into many details but I was in a different ambulance that I am usually in yesterday and lets just say it wasn't the PA Mic I was holding and using! :blush:


Anyone ever do this?? Worst part was, myself or my partner didn't realize for about 2-3 minutes.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 4, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> I won't get into many details but I was in a different ambulance that I am usually in yesterday and lets just say it wasn't the PA Mic I was holding and using! :blush:
> 
> 
> Anyone ever do this?? Worst part was, myself or my partner didn't realize for about 2-3 minutes.



Why were you using a PA Mic for two or three minutes?


----------



## Hockey (Feb 4, 2009)

Wasn't using it for 2-3 mins straight.  Used it real quick a few times (not on a call was coming back and had county sheriff next to us (out in the bfe).  She was talking to us over her PA and we were wondering why she was acting like she couldn't hear us


----------



## Second (Feb 4, 2009)

I know a medic who was rolling up on a bad MVC, just talking to himself and his partner said "oh sh*t" but what he didnt know was his partner just qued up the mic and it went out on the air... I thought it was funny anyways^_^


----------



## imurphy (Feb 4, 2009)

When I started, I was doing the ambulance check, and one of the checks was to check the radio. 

So sitting in the base, I picked up the mic and "Unit 15 to Control"

The SO opened the office window above the bay

"Yeah! I can hear you.. Now check the radio!!"


----------



## rmellish (Feb 4, 2009)

Nextel PTT, much safer...


----------



## spisco85 (Feb 4, 2009)

The partner I worked with this past Saturday picked up our CMED radio thinking it was the PA...lol


----------



## sarahharter (Feb 4, 2009)

my partner and i were talking and i had the portable attatched to my person. well evidently i was leaning on the radio and hit the keyup on the actual unit. lets just say we were having an intersting conversation about some guy who happened to be a cop and well all of the county heard 3 minutes of an intersting conversation until county called my cell phone and ask me to check my radio. i was so embarrassed.


----------



## NJN (Feb 4, 2009)

One day my partner at the time was joking about local prostitutes and what he didn't know is that he was sitting on his radio, since all the surrounding towns like to listen to our freq, they all got an ear full. Evidently dispatch was laughing so hard they couldn't say check your mic before another partner caught the error.


----------



## medicdan (Feb 4, 2009)

I've certainly done the opposite... Let everyone on the road know that I am on arrival, etc.


----------



## 41 Duck (Feb 4, 2009)

Never hit the county radio thinking it was the PA, but I have had the occasional open mic.  The worst I've said over the air unknowingly is: "Oh, for :censored::censored::censored::censored:'s sake... can't ANYONE in this state make a left :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing turn?!"


Later!

--Coop


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Feb 7, 2009)

hehehehe guilty as charged.

On the way back from a rescue job, I was in the rescue support vehicle (rescue 2) and the truck (rescue 1) called us.

As I was front seat passenger, I was the radio man, I picked up a mike, and replied "Rescue 1, this is rescue 2 receiving"

Came the reply on the radio, "We hear you loud and clear from behind. Try using the radio."


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 7, 2009)

*Oh yeah.*

1. Identical mikes at Offutt Fire's "Alarm Room" (dispatch) for in-house PA and crash net radio. Newbie on board= announcments during reruns of "EMERGENCY" of "10-4, Rescue 6".
2. On purpose: troops were investigating our big old Air Force modular while we did safety sweeps on deployment. I'd put the vehicle PA on "radio", take my handheld with me and keep one eye on the rig... "Step away from this ambulance"  would blare out of the grill... hahaha.
My civilian ambulance ex-partner had one. As a reserve deputy he was sent o a bar disturbance, no backup (probably because he was brand new-ex Ranger). He separated two cursing shoving drunks and cuffed the surliest. When his former co-combatant, now siddenly his best biddy, tried to interfere, my partner snatched his handheld off his belt and backhanded him, knocking him to his knees. After taking them back to the office with no radio contact, he dropped them off and then dropped the radio for repair. 
His shift sgt was at their customary coffee shop with two or three other guys. 
"How'd it go, Roger?".
"Oh, okay except my radio went dead. Broke up a fight".
"And you didn't want to hear a bleeping word from them until you got to the station, right?".
"Say-y-y-y..". 
Yep. He broke transmit button on the drunk's forehead and it was broadcasting while he did his version of the Miranda warning and until the battery wore out.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 7, 2009)

Went to an assult once. Grabbed the PA instead of the radio and announced "806 on scene" loud enough for everyone on the entire block to hear. The LEO inside came around the corner holding his head and said, "I seen you guys pull up. No need to blast it out to the whole county.":wacko:


----------



## Buzz (Feb 7, 2009)

We just switched over from using nextel PTT, so I suspect I may have issues with this in the near future. We still wait for a response from dispatch after calling our unit number before we actually say anything, though. The most the surrounding area might catch over the PA is our unit number once, maybe twice sounding a little annoyed or puzzled that dispatch hasn't answered us yet.


----------



## MMiz (Feb 7, 2009)

I did it on one of my first calls.  Picked up the radio thinking it was the PA and starting shouting "Move to the right" to traffic while running RLS.  Dispatcher told me to try the other mic.  Then I found out they disabled our PA mics... for a good reason.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 7, 2009)

MMiz said:


> I did it on one of my first calls.  Picked up the radio thinking it was the PA and starting shouting "Move to the right" to traffic while running RLS.  Dispatcher told me to try the other mic.  Then I found out they disabled our PA mics... for a good reason.



I can see 'em now.

Radio Speaker: "Move to the right!"

Dispatcher 1: "Move to the right? Huh?!? Ok. C'mon man. Move to the seat on your right!"

Dispatcher 2: "To the right? Why right? Why not left?"

Dispatcher 1: "I dunnno, they said move to the right!"

Radio Speaker: (More urgently) Move right! Move to the right!"

Dispatcher 1: "See! Lets get going. Move right. Move! Can't you hear he means it?"

Dispatcher 2: "I dont get it! Why move? Why right?"

and so on and so on.....


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 7, 2009)

I had a run of instances where I kept hitting the red emergency button on the top of my radio.  I'd sit on it.  Push it when I tried to pick up my radio. It just kept jumping out there and getting in the way.  Funniest had to be the day I didn't realize I had set it off.  It was before we were in service, so they didn't have my location yet logged in.

Apparently, there had been a search launched for me when I didn't answer the 10-4 check.  What was worse is since I was getting my truck ready to be in service, I wasn't in one spot.  They'd check the truck for me and I wasn't there.  They'd look inside, nope not there either.  Parking lot... nope.

Finally I turned up the volume a little on my radio, as it was getting to the point when they might call us for an early call.... and I hear..

"2485.... UNIT 394....  2485's partner.... D! Answer your radio!"  Kind of nervous sounding.... and almost like yell.

"Okay, go ahead."
"Where are you? Are you 10-4?"
"I'm in my truck, trying to get in service.  Do you have something for me?"

About that time, my supervisor comes running towards my truck..

"Are you okay? We have been looking for you for 15 minutes.  You set of your 36 alarm!!!"

"Oh..... " Insert a variety of tourrets style swearing here.:blush::blush::blush::blush:

But on the bright side....  good to know if I set off my alarm and don't answer a 10-4 check, the world will start decending on me.


----------



## amberdt03 (Feb 13, 2009)

one time me and my old partner had pulled into an er to pick up a transfer and he picked up the pa mic to call on scene. i let him talk on it for a min or so before i told him wrong mic. and he was like, "no wonder dispatch wasn't answering me". good times. lol.


----------



## rescuebill (Mar 4, 2009)

Our apparatus in Maryland all had headset intercom systems installed. 

Everybody had push to talk headsets, which allowed them to talk on the intercom. Driver and Officer had voice activated intercom, and push to talk for the radio.

I am sure most of you have figured out where this is going....

Well I had been assigned as the nozzleman for the first half of my shift, and we had been out and about, and as I am sure most of you are, we get very vocal on the return from a run so we had been pushing and talking all day....well fast forward to me in the drivers seat...still pushing and talking, only this time the entire county is listning in, and we were not being at all polite or FCC compliant !!

I have done numerous stupid hand mic boogle's, thought I was on the radio, telling the driver in front my that I was responding, told the dispathcer to get the hell out of the way, asked Med Control to repeat an address, asked dispatch for orders....ah to many to recall !!


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 5, 2009)

*I rigged a wrong mike incident*

Oops,:blush: read on below


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 5, 2009)

*I rigged a wrong mike incident*







(See why a headset is needed?)

The P-15 has/had a little hatch on the rear right with the backup spotter's intercom headset link to 
the driver coiled up in it. I knew they were taking it out to the wash rack,
so I put my little 1970's handheld AMFM in the compartment next to the headset and taped the set on "XMIT". 
When the driver turned the truck on, his headset was intermixing the local rock station with
RAPCON instructions to inbound transcontinental aircraft.

He was going to divert to the radio shop but I called him
on the crash net to ask if I had left my radio on his rig...

PS:   



BROADSIDE!


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 5, 2009)

This illustrates only one of the reasons I did not even have PAs installed in the latest ambulances I ordered.  No need.  Too much temptation for horseplay.  No PA = No more mistakes


----------



## NEMed2 (Mar 5, 2009)

My personal favorite was a female crew I overheard talking about how attractive a particular other tech was... blasting it all over our regional dispatch.  One of them must have been sitting on the radio because they were obviously unaware that everyone was listening in on how cute so and so's butt is & how he has dreamy eyes.  Hilarious!


----------



## CHITOWNMEDIC (Mar 10, 2009)

*Wrong Microphone.*

Chicago FD had issues with things like this.  All they had to do was obtain the telephone handsets like I've seen FDNY use & the problem of picking up the wrong micro is solved.


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think the inoppertune blows of the horn could be lumped into this. or that 'i thoght that was the lights, not the siren switch' moment i think we have all had.....


----------



## rhan101277 (Apr 19, 2009)

How about driving down the road, in-route to the hospital, I am going speed limit as it isn't an emergency.  My medic partner yells from the back that my lights are on, I realize I forgot to flip the switch off:wacko:

I felt silly because i drove for a couple miles before he mentioned it.


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 19, 2009)

In my old fire department we had an *elderly* man who happened to be an ex-chief. we kept him on as sort of a mascot. we were on a call at around 3 am one morning, and i had to stay in the truck since i was a junior at the time. me and him are in the front, him driver, me captains. *keep in mind, there are horn/siren/air horn pedals on both sides. im half asleep, and so is the rest of the neighborhood when all of a sudden-
BBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMM

Im jolted awake to find the entire clash of first responders and the angry neighboors looking directly at me. As is the man to my left. All i see is my rather portly fire chief mouth the words "who did it!?" 
I was initially blamed, being the junior and all, but soon was exonerated due to the following fact:

Even if i DID fall asleep- My legs dont reach the floor, let alone the pedals, while im strapped in.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 20, 2009)

Stewart1990 said:


> Even if i DID fall asleep- My legs dont reach the floor, let alone the pedals, while im strapped in.



Ha ha ha! You must be shorter than one of my partners! And I thought she was short.


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 20, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ha ha ha! You must be shorter than one of my partners! And I thought she was short.



damn near 5 '2. i look like a little kid struggling to get out of a seatbelt when i have to reach the pedals.
ADDED: I'm 33 Inches from the bottom of my foot to my hip. im almost legally a dwark i think


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 20, 2009)

Stewart1990 said:


> damn near 5 '2. i look like a little kid struggling to get out of a seatbelt when i have to reach the pedals.
> ADDED: I'm 33 Inches from the bottom of my foot to my hip. im almost legally a dwark i think



Sorry, you loose!  Darn near 5' 28" inseam on my work pants, and to be medically considered a dwarf you have to be full grown at less than 4'8" (I think), at which point they engage in genetic testing.  Just because you're short, doesn't make you a dwarf!


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 20, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Sorry, you loose!  Darn near 5' 28" inseam on my work pants, and to be medically considered a dwarf you have to be full grown at less than 4'8" (I think), at which point they engage in genetic testing.  Just because you're short, doesn't make you a dwarf!



lol, i know. by the way, its your birthday isnt it? happy birthday!


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 20, 2009)

Stewart1990 said:


> its your birthday isnt it? happy birthday!



Thanks!!  It was LAST Sunday though


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry! Happy Belated Birthday! /ed spam
lol


----------



## "Doc" Fox (May 6, 2009)

Back when I worked as a Public Safety Officer at are local hospital, one of are officers was using the washroom, and somehow keyed up his radio.....all of us heard the whole thing, groaning, and grunting included at no extra cost.  Even the Maint. Dept, and ER Staff; at the time they had radios on are channel.  On of the ER M.D.'s wanted him to get a pyhisical after that.


----------

